# 1995 240 sx Sunroof issue



## kamak (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it possible to find in Canada, in Vancouver if possible, oem trim part around the sunroof glass, that which holds the weather stripping. Also need weather stripping.

Cheers,

MC


----------



## kamak (Nov 19, 2015)

kamak said:


> Is it possible to find in Canada, in Vancouver if possible, oem trim part around the sunroof glass, that which holds the weather stripping. Also need weather stripping.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MC


actually, I'd be interested if anyone knew where to get these parts anywhere in the world. Mostly interested in oem, new old stock parts. But if it had to be used trim, I'd consider it.


----------

